# just landed look



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I must have that just landed look.. came out of mass and stopped a taxi (as my driver is on holiday) gave the taxi driver my address, he repeated it and in I popped, was busy day dreaming when I looked up and saw him taking me on a tour of Mohandiseen and when I asked him where he was going he said that he was sorry but he forgot.. anyway I directed to my house and paid him 8 pound.. it said on the meter 12 le but from church to my door is 5le sometimes 5.25 and I usually just give 10LE. 

I am waiting for the police to come and knock on the door as he was screaming that he was going to the police and I was a thief, I told the boab to send the police up when they come lol


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

He wont call the police.
and definitely dont give more that you think you owe.
and the more arabic you speak the better.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jamjoom said:


> He wont call the police.
> and definitely dont give more that you think you owe.
> and the more arabic you speak the better.




I know he wont, just pointing out how once again a foreign is taken for a rich fool who needs their money taken off them,


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

I thinks it's hilarious that jamjoom thinks Maiden doesn't know how to handle herself here...too, too funny! 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

txlstewart said:


> I thinks it's hilarious that jamjoom thinks Maiden doesn't know how to handle herself here...too, too funny!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Those 'Meri...cans :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

Youuuu aaalllll 

don't you just love it


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

I dont know if she can or cant. I dont know her LOL
starting with the basics LOL


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Jamjoom said:


> I dont know if she can or cant. I dont know her LOL
> starting with the basics LOL


anyway whats your story - how did you end up in Cairo?


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

private business.
Work for an American company; Egyptian company is distributing our products. I am here to teach them more about our range of products and what they do.
SCADA Products for water and electricity plants.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jamjoom said:


> I dont know if she can or cant. I dont know her LOL
> starting with the basics LOL




I cope very well here thanks, although I do moan about it.. was only back 24 hours and was fighting with a neighbour who thought it was ok to have a workman cut marble and hammer at 11pm on Friday night.. soon put him straight


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

I guess you have good neighbors. LOL


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I cope very well here thanks, although I do moan about it.. was only back 24 hours and was fighting with a neighbour who thought it was ok to have a workman cut marble and hammer at 11pm on Friday night.. soon put him straight


you certainly have a more "eventful" living experience than me:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> you certainly have a more "eventful" living experience than me:eyebrows::eyebrows:




I live in a vibrant multicultural building, although I am the only westener


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I live in an English Villa (union jack flying from my balcony #TeamGB) - next door Egyptian but England based landlord.

sweet - init

such different ways to live in Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> I live in an English Villa (union jack flying from my balcony #TeamGB) - next door Egyptian but England based landlord.
> 
> sweet - init
> 
> such different ways to live in Egypt



I actually like where I live although if I had a choice it would be Zamalek or Maadi, Maadi just because most of my girlfriends live there and Zamalek as I like to wander around and I do miss the days when I used to walk to Zamalek everyday just for a cup of tea to sit and people watch.. 

My neighbours are, Kuwaiti, Egyptian, Saudi, Omani, Russian, Greek (now deceased) and a South American country that I can't recall. My immediate next door have been occupied in the last 3 years by someone from Hammas and that was good fun not. Iraqi and I have forgotten the other one. 

There was an old Saudi man and his family who used to invite me to afternoon tea every Friday after prayers.. sadly they left during the revolution and I have not seen them since.


----------



## haycj (Aug 28, 2012)

I like where I live, Madinaty, clean air, green but do feel isolated, no Expats found yet and will have to take Arabic lessons


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I like where I live... because it's not in Egypt!!!
Great weather, mild winters, and a whole lot less hassle!!!


----------



## haycj (Aug 28, 2012)

mamasue said:


> I like where I live... because it's not in Egypt!!!
> Great weather, mild winters, and a whole lot less hassle!!!


I do miss the rain mind you


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I really dont!!!


----------



## Siss (Jun 9, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I know he wont, just pointing out how once again a foreign is taken for a rich fool who needs their money taken off them,


Beeing greeted in the street with "Hello Money,welcome to Egypt!" really says it all, doesn`t it!!!


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

It probably was honey but you misheard. LOOOL


----------

